# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "And you?"/"What about you?" in Russian?

## LucyManning

Hey, 
I'm working on a beginner Russian dialogue for school.
I'm wondering how to say "And you?" or "What about you?" in Russian? I believe it's a set phrase?
I know how to say "me too", but not what about you... 
THanks!

----------


## Zaya

> "And you?"

 It depends on the previous sentence. "А ты?", "А у тебя?" etc.  Мне не нравится. А тебе? 
Я этим летом был на море. А ты? 
— У тебя есть братья или сестры?
— Да, старший брат. А у тебя?   

> "What about you?"

 The literal translation is "Как насчет тебя?" but I think people often say it in other ways. "А ты как?" and others.    

> ‘Couldn't we make it a little more sentimental?’ the writer asked dryly. ‘That's why I like it,’ Burley said. ‘*What about you, Doug?* Any idiot could shoot a million holes in it as it stands, but I mean the general feel.’ (M. Wilson, ‘My Brother, My Enemy’, ch. IX) — - Нельзя ли сделать все это чуточку сентиментальнее? - сухо спросил писатель. - Нет, мне нравится именно так, - сказал Бэрли. - *А вам, Дуг?* Конечно, любой дурак мог бы найти тысячу недостатков в этом сценарии, но я говорю об общем настроении.

 Sorry, it seems that to play it safe one does need the context. )

----------


## LucyManning

Hey, thanks. that was very very helpful!

----------

